# Thigh Sprain - How Serious ?



## SB4L

I am fairly certain that I've strained my right thigh (back leg while boarding), which probably occurred on my first day at Baker the 14th, it felt really sore after that but I just attributed it to sore leg from having to keep the nose up in pow all day. 

The second day, this past thurs the 19th at Whistler, I rode hard all day again and forgot to set stance back, and the muscle felt really weird immediately after, and the day after, with noticeable pain walking on it. So I stupidly went up saturday despite this, stretching it out (probably a bad idea) lots and just taking it "easy" - yeah right. Anyone paying attention to the past weeks storm cycle there knows that taking it easy is not an option there currently!

Now I realize there are no doctors on here, and I haven't seen one yet, but based on what googling tells me: Quadriceps (Thigh) Strain Injury , I have either a grade 1 or 2 thigh sprain.

Anyone had this before ? How serious should I take this, I am of course doing the R.I.C.E for now but my job has me walking a lot during the week and pretty active, so will healing be pretty delayed you think?

I of course realize this is not a sports injury forum, but perhaps some fellow shredders have some experiences they can share.

Cheers


----------



## iKimshi

I think you should take some time off before doing anything because you wouldn't want to injure it more. I suggest icing it and stretching and as soon as possible, go see a doctor to see if there are any serious problems you have to worry about.


----------



## linvillegorge

RICE and time. That's the only thing that is going to help.


----------



## legallyillegal

heat + massage

you'll be good to go in a couple days


----------



## m_jel

legallyillegal said:


> heat + massage
> 
> you'll be good to go in a couple days


that will for sure make it feel better, but won't necessarily help with the healing. Use ICER/RICE, and maybe some very light biking for 10 minutes/day until you can see an athletic therapist or physiotherapist


----------



## SB4L

Thanks for the info guys! Don't want to make a mistake of riding too soon that could shorten my season, so think I may look up a sports medicine doc in a few days if it's still really sore. Have been RICE'ing all day today (sun) and will see how another sleep feels.

The thing about this injury is, while strapped in and riding around, you don't feel it that much so it can be ignored. It only hurts after boarding, so each time while it was getting worse, I didn't really notice till the end of the day.

I blame the copious amounts of snow that tricked me into riding like it was my 100th day of the season when really it was my 1st :dunno:


----------



## Tarzanman

First off, you can't 'sprain' a muscle. Bones and joints get sprained. Muscles get strained or pulled (or in bad cases, torn or pulled away from tendons)

Second, with most strains or light-to-moderate muscle injuries... LETTING THE MUSCLE HEAL is the most important thing.

Our bodies signal pain so that our brains know that something is wrong so we don't stupidly keep stressing worn or injured parts of our body. If your thigh/quad hurts enough for you to look up the injury on the internet and post here about it, then it chances are that it is a significant injury that should be allowed to heal.

You aren't an athlete being paid millions of dollars and being attended by the top sports specialists/doctors in the field.... so don't be in a rush to put yourself out there before your body has repaired itself enough.

It is possible to injure muscles bad enough to require surgery, or physical therapy to fix them, so don't go on thinking that the pain you have is necessarily superficial. Get plenty of calcium & protein and don't aggravate the injury. RICE is the way to go (and by far the easiest and cheapest way to heal).

Hope you get better soon.



SB4L said:


> I am fairly certain that I've sprained my right thigh (back leg while boarding), which probably occurred on my first day at Baker the 14th, it felt really sore after that but I just attributed it to sore leg from having to keep the nose up in pow all day.
> 
> The second day, this past thurs the 19th at Whistler, I rode hard all day again and forgot to set stance back, and the muscle felt really weird immediately after, and the day after, with noticeable pain walking on it. So I stupidly went up saturday despite this, stretching it out (probably a bad idea) lots and just taking it "easy" - yeah right. Anyone paying attention to the past weeks storm cycle there knows that taking it easy is not an option there currently!
> 
> Now I realize there are no doctors on here, and I haven't seen one yet, but based on what googling tells me: Quadriceps (Thigh) Strain Injury , I have either a grade 1 or 2 thigh sprain.
> 
> Anyone had this before ? How serious should I take this, I am of course doing the R.I.C.E for now but my job has me walking a lot during the week and pretty active, so will healing be pretty delayed you think?
> 
> I of course realize this is not a sports injury forum, but perhaps some fellow shredders have some experiences they can share.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## legallyillegal

you guys do realize that RICE is for immediate applications, not long-term solutions

and no, i don't believe OP has a muscle strain

Are RMT visits covered by your employer's medical benefits package?


----------



## SB4L

legallyillegal said:


> Are RMT visits covered by your employer's medical benefits package?


What does RMT stand for ? I have actually grabbed the benefits package that they gave me when starting work, never signed up yet, might be a good time to start haha.

Its feeling better today, but then again have been kind of taking it easy.


----------



## legallyillegal

Registered Massage Therapist

recognized as a primary healthcare provider in BC, but not covered by MSP


----------



## m_jel

yea, could also just be a bad cramp, or maybe even just muscle soreness. 

I also love how tarzanman tries to correct everyone and then goes ahead and gives misinformation. Strains, "pulls", and "tears" are all the same thing... a strain. Here's some info to try a little more self-diagnosis. If there was a direct trauma, it could be a contusion, but you said you felt it after riding, so I doubt that.

Strains
- local tissue trauma to the muscle, musculotendinous unit or the muscle tendon from an excessive forcible contraction or stretch

First Degree Strain
- slight swelling
- slight loss of strength
- slight loss of flexibility

Second Degree Strain
- measurable swelling
- general pain
- moderate loss of strength
- moderate loss of flexibility
- obvious ecchymosis

Third Degree Strain
- apparent swelling
- severe pain
- complete loss of strength
- obvious ecchymosis
- muscle bunching
- usually hear a “snap”

Strains can be evaluated by assessing the following 4 parameteres:
- circumference
- extensibility (placing a muscle on stretch)
- contractability (muscle strength grading 0-5)
- palpation

Contractability
5 – (100%) normal response; can move through ROM with normal resistance
4 – (75%) good response; can move through ROM with less than normal resistance
3 – (50) fair response; can move through ROM one time with force of gravity
2 – (25%) poor response; can move through ROM once with no gravity
1 – (5-10%) trace response; trace of contraction with no movement
0 – (0%) no response; total paralysis


The minimum contractibility rating you want to have before returning to action is a 4+


----------



## legallyillegal

basically, if you think you pulled a muscle - you didn't

you'll know exactly when it happens


----------



## Mr. Right

I don't think you'll ever be able to snowboard again!


----------



## Guest

Been there done that...

Dont sit on your ass all day and think its gonna get better just by resting it. You gotta walk around and also add some light stretching in there. And Icy/Hot...it wont do anything for it, it will just make it feel better for that moment. 

Rememeber- LIGHT stretching, only go to where there is mild discomfort. You will be fine in 3 or 4 days.


----------



## killclimbz

Get a hooker and you'll be fine the next day.

Well except for the crabs, herpes, vd, and possibly aids....




It doesn't sound like you'll have problems with it for long.


----------

